# Worried about my stricture now.



## Patch (Oct 2, 2014)

Just had a colonoscopy today, first one I've had since my flare back at the start of the summer.  My health has gotten better since starting Humira but it seems I've still got some issues.

I've got two strictures, one in the rectum, and one at the hepatic flexure.  During the colonoscopy, the doctor dilated the stricture at the rectum.  However, according to the report paper I got afterwards, it seems that when the scope came to the hepatic flexure, the stricture there was "non-traversed."

The report also mentions patches of mucosa, mildly congested in the rectum, moderately congested in the sigmoid colon, and severely congested at the hepatic flexure.

Really kind of worried about this here, I think it's been my worst scope results to date.  I'm wondering if this means I'm going to end up needing a resection surgery or something.


----------



## Patch (Oct 24, 2014)

Update... I saw the surgeon a week ago and he doesn't think the hepatic stricture is going to get any better even if the inflammation dies down, so he's recommending resection surgery, which he wants to do laproscopically.

He said he's going to talk with my gastroenterologist, and then wants to see me again in December, to make the decision on whether or not to go ahead with the surgery.

I am so not crazy about this... but if it's the only way to get rid of the stricture and get me back to a somewhat "normal" bowel function, I think it might just be something I need to suffer through.  Strictures don't normally heal on their own, do they?


----------



## DJW (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Patch. 
Sorry you're facing surgery.  Strictures caused by scare tissue can't be treated by meds. I've had a couple of surgeries because of  scar tissue. I always feel better after. 

I've just started remicade in an effort to prevent further problems.


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm wondering if there's anything I should be doing to alleviate the symptoms caused by the stricture in the meantime.  Is there anything that would conceivably make a difference?  Or is surgery pretty much the only thing that will fix the issue now?


----------



## DJW (Oct 27, 2014)

You could try a low residue diet. Cut out all fiber.  If that doesn't work try liquids only.


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2014)

DJW said:


> You could try a low residue diet. Cut out all fiber.  If that doesn't work try liquids only.


Hmm.  That might be a good idea.  My diet isn't particularly high fiber or anything, but cutting down on what it's got might help.  I don't know if I could do a liquid only diet for long though...


----------



## mugsymagoos (Oct 27, 2014)

http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/stricture-emergency/

http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/natural-remedy-for-anal-stenosis-and-stricture/

http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/?s=stricture


----------



## DJW (Oct 27, 2014)

I wouldn't do it long term either.  I went no fiber low residue leading up to my last stricture surgery. I was getting weekly blockages and was fed up.


----------



## Patch (Oct 28, 2014)

mugsymagoos said:


> http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/stricture-emergency/
> 
> http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/natural-remedy-for-anal-stenosis-and-stricture/
> 
> http://blog.listentoyourgut.com/?s=stricture


Oh, that's interesting.  Thanks, I'll look that over.



DJW said:


> I wouldn't do it long term either.  I went no fiber low residue leading up to my last stricture surgery. I was getting weekly blockages and was fed up.


Okay.  Good to know that might be a possible side effect.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 28, 2014)

You may be able to get by for a while, but more than likely you will be looking at surgery.  I went for about 3 years with my stricture and things got progressively worse and I ended up going with surgery.  If the surgeon and your GI say it is not a question of if you need surgery, but a question of when, I'd start giving it some thought. 

With the stricture blockages and/or  partial blockages could be an issue. The liquid diet is an option, but I'd be concerned with getting enough nutrients and the proper nutrients.


----------



## tzvia (Oct 28, 2014)

Strictures cause by scar tissue will not go away.  I had one for longer than a decade and just had a resection.   The difference for me is night and day.  I went from pain everyday/15 episodes of D a day to zero Crohn's pain and 1-3 solid BM's a day.  In the meantime, you can try eating liquid diet and also soups, yougurt, and pureed food.  Stay away from nuts, seeds, popcorn, red meat, fried things, and hard things like crackers and chips.


----------



## mugsymagoos (Oct 28, 2014)

Tzvia, where was your stricture located??


----------



## tzvia (Oct 28, 2014)

It was in the terminal ileum.  And I realize that is a different place from the original poster for this thread.  But hopefully something that I said can be useful somehow!


----------



## DJW (Oct 28, 2014)

Patch said:


> Oh, that's interesting.  Thanks, I'll look that over.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Good to know that might be a possible side effect.


Just to clarify...the doctor wanted me on low residue no fiber diet to prevent obstructions . My stricture was very tight.


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the additional replies.

I looked over the LTYG site... has anyone tried the stricture healing methods?  It might be too late for the stricture that's going to be operated on, but it might be helpful for my rectal stricture.  I've been looking for a way to do something about that, since I think it's the cause of the continuous rectal discharge I've been dealing with for years.  I'd give almost anything to fix that problem.


----------



## Mercury1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I had two parts of my intestine removed die to structures.  One in my small intestine and one in my large. This was in September.  I still get some slight pain in the area but it's more annoying than hurtful.  I had to had the surgery but I am glad I made the decision...then again in my case I didnt have much of a choice.


----------

